# King Betta in Community Tank?



## FishyWater2525 (Jan 28, 2014)

Hi!!

So I was looking for centerpiece ideas for my 20gH, and came across the idea of a king betta!! Although I'm not 100% sure my stocking would go with a king betta....
To start off:

Are king bettas a totally different breed of bettas, or just another tail type? Are they more or less aggressive than "regular" bettas? Or basically the same? 
Would a king betta get along with my stocking?
20gH

5- Harlequin Rasboras (adding a couple more later)
3- Long- Fin Black Skirt Tetra (adding more later) ( These were my main concern, as they have longer fins, and can occasionally nip anyone who makes it too angry... It's a long shot, but I was thinking since King Bettas are short-finned, they wouldn't be as angered with other long finned fish.. Or would they just be nippy either way? I've got a load of plants in the tank as hiding places..
1- Nerite Snail (adding more later)
2- Red Mickey Mouse Platies



Is my stock too risky?? What do y'all think of King Bettas?? (Or Giants?) 
ALL advice and suggestions are welcome!! Thanks so much!!


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

Kings are really giant bettas, petco just markets them as kings, and as far as community tanks, they are like any other betta, a betta by betta basis, some will do fine some will go on killing sprees, the brightly colored platys would probably be an issue, I have had giants in community tanks, the real issue is over feeding them, they will eat till they pop and will out compete the other fish for the food.


----------



## FishyWater2525 (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks! So if they're like any other betta, they would probably nip the poor tetras.. And I didn't think of the platy's bright color as an issue before! Totally slipped my mind! Hmmmmm... I think the bad outweighs the good right now....


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

FishyWater2525 said:


> So if they're like any other betta, they would probably nip the poor tetras.. .


I think it's just the opposite. Tetras would go after a betta and platys can be nippy too.

Kings are half giants. They are basically large plakats. I've read that they could be a splendin/imbellis hybrid, I don't really believe that. My theory is that they are fighter culls marketed by Petco as Kings. They have shorter fins and move better so they probably won't be to much of a target for fin-nippers. I think if your feed his tank mates a high protein diet it might curtail some of the potential nipping. 

Most kings seem less aggressive to me, my big guy rarely flares. Although I have encountered some super aggressive ones in the store. 

I love my king. He's my most favorite fish I've ever owned. He's so much fun to watch. IMO they don't need tanks mates if you get lucky and get one with a big personality.

But if you choose the community route, I think some Harlequin rasboras would make decent tank mates.


----------



## FishyWater2525 (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks!! 
So it's just the opposite.... Lol 
And since Kings have short fins, nipping shouldn't be a problem...😏
I found this GORGEOUS black orchid King betta in petco once about a year ago, and when I picked up the cup, he swam around and tried to bite my fingers so hard, he was shaking the cup!!Hahaha
That was the only super aggressive one I found in a store. Any other I've seen seemed like a gentle giant...:-D

So would you guys recommend a King Betta in my tank setup??

(Btw, I thought I would throw this out there. Wouldn't a marble King be amazing?? Wait! No no no... A Koi King would be simply..... :angel:;-):blueyay:Outstanding!! Lol)


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

FishyWater2525 said:


> Thanks!!
> when I picked up the cup, he swam around and tried to bite my fingers so hard, he was shaking the cup!!Hahaha
> That was the only super aggressive one I found in a store. Any other I've seen seemed like a gentle giant...:-D


I picked one up a couple of weeks ago and this little guy hit the cup so hard it felt like he was punching it! His strikes actually made an audible sound. 

The black skirts tend to lose a lot of coloration as they age an become unattractive IMO. Platys, if you get a pair you'll have fry whether you like it or not. If you get two females, chances are they are already pregnant.

I like the rasboras and think they are a good choice. They will occupy the mid level area of the tank. The king will move all over but spent lots of time at the top. You could use some cory cats or some loaches to hang out at the bottom of the tank.

You could play around with AqAdvisor to find the right mix.
http://www.aqadvisor.com/AqAdvisor.php 

Even know kings are stronger swimmers than longer fin types, they still will have trouble with a filter that generate a lot of current. You might need to take this into consideration when choosing a suitable filter that meets the needs of all the inhabitants.


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=487641
Those are my 2 current kings,they are both pretty mellow but live alone, edward seems to like to tease his veiltail neighbor a lot, both of them enjoy filter current, edward thinks he is a salmon trying to swim upstream, I will hear him splashing around in it, he has been marbling a bit, so has oliver, all my former giants that were in community tanks did well, they would chase the toehr fish but never seen them kill any of the fish or even nip them, the feeding is an issue they are little piggies and will over eat, seems they can never get enough food


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

Stone said:


> http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=487641
> Those are my 2 current kings


Beautiful fish stone! Oliver is amazing.
I tried an HOB with my king, he hated the current and got stressed out. I took it back and vowed to stay with sponge filters ever since. 

+1 on the feeding, they eat like goldfish. When I first got my king I overfed him and he had a minor issue with bloating. I'm pretty comfortable now with 8-10 pellets a day, sometimes 12 if I lose count!


----------



## FishyWater2525 (Jan 28, 2014)

Beautiful Bettas Stone!!! 
And I already have the tetras and Rasboras and Platies the tank, Mike;-) And the Platies or a pair...:shock: I've had them for a few months, and no signs of babies yet!! Whew! Lol:lol: I don't doubt there'll be some in the future though;-)
I was doing more research on more centerpiece fish, and I'm really considering a Dwarf Gourami... I know they're not bettas, but since they're cousins and labyrinth fish, any tips?? :angel::BIGwinky:


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

FishyWater2525 said:


> I'm really considering a Dwarf Gourami... I know they're not bettas, but since they're cousins and labyrinth fish, any tips?? :angel::BIGwinky:


They are beautiful and I won't consider you a traitor;-). They can be disease prone and you need to select his/her tank mates carefully. They have very delicate ventral fins that nippy fish just love. Honey gouramis are pretty nifty too. They are hardier, less aggressive and a bit smaller. They both like lots of plants at the surface and would make a perfect centerpiece to your tank, maybe more so than a betta.

Speaking of labyrinths, steer clear of Paradise fish. A single fish will terrorize your tank. Keep them in pairs so they can be mean to each other and leave everybody else alone. 

You put me in the mood to go look at gouramis. I'm going to my LFS right now!


----------



## FishyWater2525 (Jan 28, 2014)

Hahaha!! Thanks!!
And lucky!!! What I would give to be able to just drive to the pet store whenever I want.... Lol
I don't think my parents would like daily trips there, considering they barely give me weekly trips! Haha
And yes, I've considered Honey Gouramis, but I just can't fall in love with them like I have the Dwarf Gourami... Sigh.... Plus I already have the orange Platies... I don't think I could handle so much orange! (Roll Tide;-)) lol
At my last trip to the pet store, I took a look at their Dwarf Gouramis. They were so colorful and looked super healthy! The workers there actually know their stuff and when some fish are sick, they quarantine the the entire tank they are in and don't sell them  all their fish are in good condition! Except the betta station makes me wanna barf with the neon plastic plants, half gallon tanks, and "live" sand. Bleghhhh:-?
Anyway.. Back to the subject;-)

Do really tall plants that bend over the surface count as surface plants? And since I'm upping my tetra group, nipping shouldn't be a problem as it should stay in the group... Correct? They shouldn't be the problem, as they're not really nippy as it is... I think the issue would be the Platies... I don't think I've even seen mine nipping another fish though.. And if they have it's been a very small among as I see no fin damage to my long finned tetras;-) Thoughts?


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

FishyWater2525 said:


> And lucky!!! What I would give to be able to just drive to the pet store whenever I want.... Lol


What can I say? I'm a single, successful, two fisted man of action kinda guy.:roll:

Seriously, they had an awesome selection of gouramis today. The golden gouramis were positively stunning. Dwarfs are always pretty but they had these green ones that looked amazing. Sadly, I think it was a bad shipment because they didn't look that healthy.

Tall plants that bend over the surface are fine. You could also float some anubias nana, that's what I like to do.

As far as all the nipping goes, it's like you said, a bigger school will keep it under control. Maybe they will be so busy messing around with each other that they won't have time to pick on a gourami/betta. I think the platys are more likely to pick on each other than their tankmates.


----------



## FishyWater2525 (Jan 28, 2014)

So I convinced my mom to take me to the pet store... And because I'm such a crazy person, I'm on my way home with a male dwarf gourami.... Sigh... Jk, I would never sigh over that. Lol

But all the Gouramis, as usual, we're really healthy, but some of them were a little stressed because a new shipment came in today.. They were all crowding around the front with fins slightly clamped, but this guy was in the back watching everyone with his fins fully open and his colors were simply outstanding!!! I gave my sister the honors, and she named him King Diablo DaVinci.. Or King DD for short.. Hahaha
Thanks for all the awesome help!!!!


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

I like salvinia and dwarf water lettuce as my floaters, roed tiger lotus is a good one to for a rooted plant that grows to the surface one of my veiltails, peter loves to blow his bubble nests under the pads of it.


----------



## FishyWater2525 (Jan 28, 2014)

Haha
Thanks! Will definitely look into those!!


----------



## FishyWater2525 (Jan 28, 2014)

Gourami was a little crazed at first when acclimating, but after about 20 minutes, he calmed down... He's got about 6 minutes left in the acclimating process (5 rounds of "take water out of bag, put tank water in, and let sit for 10 min.)
Now, he tries to swim with the Rasboras when they go by and swims side by side (through the bag.. Lol) with the Platies! The tetras and King DD totally ignore each other.. Haha


----------

